# Flaming a Moderator



## Calvibaptist (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Guys. I figured since our newest Moderator (Bēēl Brown) is out of town for 10 days, now would be a good time to say all of those bad things you really thought about him but were too fearful to say.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## py3ak (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe an opportunity like this came along. You hold them in and hold them in until you think you're going to pop, and then all of a sudden there's a glorious opportunity to vent!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 7, 2007)

py3ak said:


> Wow, I can't believe an opportunity like this came along. You hold them in and hold them in until you think you're going to pop, and then all of a sudden there's a glorious opportunity to vent!



Well, my problem is that I just flame Bill to his face, so I really don't have much to say in this thread. I just wanted to give everyone else an opportunity. It's my ministry to him to keep him humble.


----------



## JohnV (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay, here goes.=:

Bill is..., he's..., well he's Bill.


----------



## Coram Deo (Aug 7, 2007)

hmmmm, 


Nay.............


I won't.... To tempting and must resist temptation... 




Calvibaptist said:


> Well, my problem is that I just flame Bill to his face, so I really don't have much to say in this thread. I just wanted to give everyone else an opportunity. It's my ministry to him to keep him humble.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 7, 2007)

The best kind of back stabbing is...

...to somebody's back.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 7, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> The best kind of back stabbing is...
> 
> ...to somebody's back.



so, Rich, are you due for a vacation any time soon?

I mean, um, just so we can pray that you have a relaxing time. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 7, 2007)

Dugless, I admire your self-denial in keeping Bill humble. It must be a truly exhausting task, and I'm sure we all know you deserve a reward for your gargantuan efforts.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 7, 2007)

The Zartmans are back!


----------



## caddy (Aug 7, 2007)

where's my shalalee !


----------



## bookslover (Aug 7, 2007)

Bill who?


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 8, 2007)

caddy said:


> where's my shalalee !



You mean shillelagh? I have one


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 8, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> You mean shillelagh? I have one



One wonders whether 'shillelagh' was the password the Irish used against the British invaders 

"Come on, say "shillelagh"

"Um, shillylag?"

<slaying and mayhem ensued>


----------



## govols (Aug 8, 2007)

JohnV said:


> Okay, here goes.=:
> 
> Bill is..., he's..., well he's Bill.



John, you should be ashamed. That (quoted) is going too far!


----------



## caddy (Aug 8, 2007)

*** chuckle ***

Do you really now Todd? Pic please



toddpedlar said:


> You mean shillelagh? I have one


----------

